# VLC mikroruckler... wieso?



## CptOri (5. Februar 2016)

nabend leute... habe mir vor 2 monaten ne neue glotze gegönnt und irgendwie... läuft es nicht rund. also fernseh ist natürlich alles tutti. mein rechner hängt auch an der glotze und egal ob ich 1080p/720p (4k wäre auch möglich aber leider habe ich noch kein 4k film hier). es ruckelt... und zwar mikruckler vom feinsten. habe jetzt schon so ziemlich alles ausprobiert was google so ausgespuckt hat zu dem thema aber ich werd das gefühl nicht los, dass ich irgendwie, irgendwo noch was einstellen müsste... mit meiner alten glotze gab es da nie probleme. habe anfangs drüber hinweg gesehen aber jetzt langsam stört es mich doch schon. vor allem wenn man was im fernsehen sieht (überwiegend dokus) wie butterweich und nice alles ist... dann will man was über den rechner gucken und bäääh.

was habe ich alles schon gemacht?
-dieses komische community pack installiert
-in den einstellungen h.264 deaktiviert (keine)
-hardware beschleunigung aktiviert
-nachbearbeitungsfilter auf "2" gesetzt

das war auch schon alles was ich im internet gefunden habe. es ist übrigens egal ob ich ne bluray einlege oder von der hdd ein film schauen will... es sind immer diese mikroruckler drinne.

viellicht hat noch wer ne andere idee, würde ungern auf vlc verzichten müssen. habe noch keinen anderen player ausprobiert. hatte aber NOCH NIE probleme und ich wüsste nicht wieso es an meiner glotze liegen sollte.

falls die hardware specs wichtig sind:

-amd fx 8370 (nicht oc)
-16gb corsair ddr3-1866
-msi gtx 970
-asus 990fx sabertooth rev 2.0
-1x 250gb ssd samsung evo irgendwas
-2x 2tb wd green irgendwas
-samsung bluray-dvd combolaufwerk irgendwas
-die glotze ist samsung ue40ju6450ux

hoffe hier hat noch wer nen alternativen lösungsplan


----------



## Saguya (5. Februar 2016)

CptOri schrieb:


> -dieses komische community pack installiert



Welches, K-Lite, wenn ja, hf bei dem ding.
VLC ist einfach mies (meine Meinung nach), nimm lieber MPC-HC und installiere dir FFdshow. dann brauchste keine erweiteren code Pakete.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2016)

Also, dein PC hängt an einem 4K Fernseher und ruckelt? 

Wie ist das ganze denn verbunden?   

HDMI kann erst ab Standard 1.4 überhaupt 4K,  und erst ab 1.4b  mit 30fps.   Für 4K@60fps  muss dann schon alles HDMI 2.0 - konform sein.


----------



## CptOri (5. Februar 2016)

erstma danke für die antworten... verbunden ist das ganze über ein hdmi 2.0 anschluss, habe es auch mit einem display auf hdmi 2.0 probiert und es ist genua das gleiche. 

es geht auch nicht um 4k sondern um einfaches full hd. egal ob bluray oder eben full hd filme auf der festplatte, es kommt stellenweise zu diesen mikrorucklern. 

hab auch mal geschaut was die gtx 970 dazu sagt... strange ist... dass auf der page im überblick steht hdmi 2.0 ausgang und in den spezifikationen steht aber 1.4 nichts desto trotz möchte ich ja nur meine hd inhalte wiedergeben.


----------



## AAce (5. Februar 2016)

wenn du blue rays schaust, dann nimm 24 hz.
bei mehr hz greift nämlich beim fernseher das pulldown verfahren und das führt bei filmen zu rucklern.

mein fernseher ruckelt beim BR player (LG irgendwas) auch wie sau, wenn ich 50 hz einstelle.
erst bei 24 hz gehts.
anders wenn ich ein spiel spiele, dann gehen auch 60 hz problemlos (über den PC).

das hängt mit dem grottigen 24 fps standard bei filmen zusammen.
wenn mit 30 fps gedreht werden würde, dann könnte man den fernseher auch mit 60 hz ansteuern - ohne das es ruckelt.
24 fps @ 50/60hz gehen aber gar nicht.

ps. die hardwarebeschleunigung nimm in VLC raus. benötigst du bei deiner CPU definitiv nicht.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Hast du mal den Film direkt an den Fernseher gehängt? Also ohne den Umweg des PC?


----------



## CptOri (5. Februar 2016)

japp über bluray player läuft auch alles tutti... hatte zuvor nen stinknormalen full hd fernseher und hatte nie huddel... erst seitdem die glotze am start ist. wegen den 24hz einstellungen... brauch ich nicht wenn ich über den bluray player schaue... alles top... die hd fernsehprogramme laufen auch alle butterweich und sind nice... spiele laufen auch flüssig in 1080p nur verdammte filme gehen nicht... ich such mal nen alternativen player und gucke ob es da auch so hässlich ist

edit:
hab mir jetzt diesen MPC-HC mit ffdshow drauf gehauen... auch wenn es wohl niemand gerne hören mag aber das ding läuft gar nicht rund. hatte schon ruckler im bluray menü und beim abspielen sind es schon keine ruckler mehr sondern richtige pausen von ca. 2-3 sekunden. beim abspielen von hdd ähnlich. hab noch ein test film extra auf meine ssd gehauen um die festplatte als fehlerquelle ausschließen zu können. aber auch da... richtige mega ruckler... sollte ich mal noch ein anderes programm versuchen?

just for fun hab ich mit vlc und mpc-hc mal ne dvd probiert und noch nen 720er film... sogar da sind diese ruckler... bei vlc mikroruckler und mpc-hc richtige pausen... ich werd das gefühl nicht los, dass es irgendwie an der hardware liegt und ich irgendwas einstellen muss


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2016)

Hardware?

Ne, ich tippe auf einen Fehler beim Decodieren oder in den Treibern.   Definitiv ein Software-Problem.


----------



## CptOri (5. Februar 2016)

hmmmm... okay... hab jetzt auch wieder knapp 2 stunden verplempert im netz noch was anderes zu finden. hab eben vlc mal nochmal deinstalliert und nomma neu drauf gemacht aber naja... hat jetzt auch nix gebracht. vorher war halt einfach alles gut. wenn meine alte glotze noch gehen würde, würde ich es einfach nochmal probieren ob es da jetzt auch so wäre. hat eben alles mit dem neuen fernseher angefangen. hab sogar die anderen hdmi ports mal ausprobiert aber leider alles die gleiche suppe. youtube videos in 1080p laufen ganz normal. netflix kram genau so. wenn es also an der software liegt... brauch ich einen neuen player, da vlc und der andere spaß (aus welchem grund auch immer) nicht funktionieren. echt nervig! hat jemand noch ne andere alternaive zum vlc ausser dieses mpc-hc dingens... der war leider katastrophal


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht liegts auch einfach am Fernseher?


----------



## CptOri (5. Februar 2016)

ja ist halt auch eine meiner vermutungen aber wieso ausgerechnet mit dem pc? bluray player läuft einwandfrei, usb läuft einwandfrei... was macht der pc, womit der fernseher nicht zurecht kommt? naja ich probier mal noch wondershare aus ob es da genau so ist. mehr wie nicht gehen kann es ja schließlich nicht

EDIT
wondershare läuft genau so wie der vlc player... naja... wenn ich mal wieder nerven hab such ich weiter, grad am tiefpunkt und null bock mehr zeit für so ein crap zu verschwenden. falls noch jemand ne idee hat.... ich schau später nomma rein.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2016)

Hast du es schonmal mit einem anderen PC versucht?


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Februar 2016)

Probier mal Kodi oder PowerDVD. Beide haben die Möglichkeit die refreshrate des Films an den Monitor anzupassen. BD Player machen das von sich aus. MPC und VLC können das nicht.


----------



## CptOri (6. Februar 2016)

@stryke. werde ich sobald das system für ein kumpel von mir fertig ist
@bloody power dvd hab ich schon versucht mit dem gleichen ergebnis, kodi werde ich heute oder morgen mal testen. hab grad keine energie mehr was auszuprobieren. will erstmal etwas abstand und wenn wieder energie da ist... halt ma wieder weiter schauen. trtozdem vielen dank für die tips


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Februar 2016)

hast du auch die Einstellung vorgenommen, dass der das macht? Von alleine machen das beide nicht.


----------



## CptOri (17. Februar 2016)

wollte nur kurz rückmeldung geben, dass sich das problem gelöst hat. eigentlich habe ich nicht viel gemacht... einfach wieder alle player und codecs runtergeworfen und danach vlc neu installiert und auf einmal ging alles... hatte das gleiche schon mal gemacht und es ging nicht. ein kumpel von mir war vorgestern da, hat genau den selben mist gemacht und auf einmal ging es ganz normal. einzig beim abspielen von blu-ray kommt es hin und wieder zu rucklern aber das ist meckern auf hohem niveau. hatten 2 blu-rays ausprobiert (weil filme abend) und insgesamt gab es vielleicht 4-5 stellen die minimal geruckelt haben. was aber eventuell am blu-ray laufwerk am rechner liegt. auch nicht nicht weiter tragisch  trotzdem nocmal danke an alle die versucht haben zu helfen. bestes forum... wirklich!


----------

